# Calling All Artists! Ferrox Comic Book



## Dragoneer (Sep 7, 2006)

I've been discussing quite a lot of things with the folks over at Rabbit Valley, and plans have begun to formulate over development of a comic for our favorite lil' ferrox, Fender!

I'll be announcing more details in the future, but we are looking for artists interested in contributing to the comic -- and earn quite a bit of scratch at the same time! I am funding the comic out of pocket (as usual!) and _all proceeds will go Fur Affinity and keeping the site alive so we can build into the future!_

Mature readers only.

I'll announce more about our distribution plans in the near future, but I am looking for artists right now! We've got deadlines approaching for the first comic.

If you're interested in doing a comic (4 to 8 pages long) please send an e-mail to *dragoneer@thedragoneer.com*. We are paying $50 per page PLUS ten comics to hand to sell or giveaway at your own discretion!

Interested?

Drop an e-mail my way now!


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Sep 9, 2006)

What kind of plot and what kind of genre? Slice-of-life, superhero, fantasy?


----------



## nobuyuki (Sep 9, 2006)

WOULD YOU LIKE HAWT FENDER PR0N IN THIS COMIC


no, I'm not joking


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 9, 2006)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> What kind of plot and what kind of genre? Slice-of-life, superhero, fantasy?


Slice o' life, modern day.  He's a business Ferrox!


----------



## nobuyuki (Sep 9, 2006)

boo, I ask a serious question and I'm essentially ignored :|
do you or do you not want adult related materials in this book, you said "mature readers only" and I highly doubt people are going to make super action fanfiction or what-have-you.  I just want to know what we're -not- allowed to do.


----------



## Goliath (Sep 9, 2006)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> boo, I ask a serious question and I'm essentially ignored :|



LOL! Was there any reason for him to take you seriously?

You posted in all caps and your question was slightly redundant since he said mature readers only.... and even your disclaimer was in all lowercase when your use of English tends to be pretty proper... Seemed like you were just fuckin' around. *shrugs*

But being a drama llama is cool too... I guess... or whatever


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 9, 2006)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> WOULD YOU LIKE HAWT FENDER PR0N IN THIS COMIC
> 
> 
> no, I'm not joking


Yes.  For this comic that is... =P


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm interested!!!

do we have free subject of story cause I wanna make something odd and funny


----------



## furry (Sep 11, 2006)

*RE:   Calling All Artists! Ferrox Comic Book*



			
				Goliath said:
			
		

> nobuyuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thread derailing in 4.. 3.. 2..

~~~~~~


Dragoneer: Color or B&W?


----------



## nobuyuki (Sep 11, 2006)

furry said:
			
		

> Goliath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeahhhh, I would tend to agree...  Good thing it takes a bit more bait than that to derail a thread.

Getting back to the topic,  I'm eagerly awaiting some extra finer details about it, such as whether artists will be required to have b&w or color imagery, at what DPI it will be required at,  what the page size is, bleed edge, and etc.  Already brainstorming some ideas for this thing.


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (Sep 15, 2006)

please tell me that anyone who creates some sorta comic for this can come in and it dosn't just go out to the favorites or whatever 
I so want in on this


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Sep 15, 2006)

e-mail sent.


----------



## Iiji (Sep 15, 2006)

Can we just make our on comic, like from 8, 12 or 24 pages in length, and sumbit it for your approval/disapproval? :3

I ask this because some of us feel less daunted if we don't 'sign up and commit' to finish something and find ourselves procrastinating or being too busy later on for it. If I could just whip something up and send it off, that'd be GREAT D: D: D:


----------



## Pinkuh (Sep 15, 2006)

You know me... I'll do something for it if I can ^_^


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 15, 2006)

Iiji said:
			
		

> Can we just make our on comic, like from 8, 12 or 24 pages in length, and sumbit it for your approval/disapproval? :3
> 
> I ask this because some of us feel less daunted if we don't 'sign up and commit' to finish something and find ourselves procrastinating or being too busy later on for it. If I could just whip something up and send it off, that'd be GREAT D: D: D:


Yes, that is possible.


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (Oct 27, 2006)

hey...are you gonna answer me or are you just handing this comic stuff out to the people who make the mundane furry smut...cause I'ld like to know now instead of wasting my time.  And don't wine to me about it not being good enough cause that's just a mundane answer. I need to klnow size limits pagr limits and the deadline or am I really just wasting my time case all you care about is who's sucking your cock


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 27, 2006)

I sent an email when this was first posted and still haven't heard back, cha.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 27, 2006)

buckywhitetale13 said:
			
		

> ...or am I really just wasting my time case all you care about is who's sucking your cock


You can insult me all you want, but I responded to you by e-mail as well. Frankly put, I've been incredibly busy. The logistics of putting together a comic are much, much more than I thought at first. It's still in the works, but I don't quite have $2,000 sitting around to get this off the ground yet. And I'll more than likely change the original idea as, frankly, I'm not sure it will work out.

There will be a comic. When, right now, I'm not sure. I have other priorities to handle.

And yes, I've been bad about getting back in touch with people via e-mail. I tend to have a MASSIVE amount of stuff to do. Especially more so lately. I work 50 to 60 hours a week, then come home and handle FA.. and then come home and draw... and try to find some time to relax in between that.

I'm sorry if my schedule has caused you any convienance.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the update, I'll remain patient then


----------



## arta (Oct 31, 2006)

Can I do a page filler?


----------



## Larathen (Nov 3, 2006)

I will make a comic of Fender commuting.

BUT


Ninjas will be in his way of his commute. Fender does not appreciate ninjas blcoking his commute.



hahhah I dont know. I'm too busy doing my own comic art on entervoid ]:


----------



## blade (Nov 4, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea for fundraising.


----------

